
Why social media is terrible for multiethnic democracies - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/11/15/13593670/donald-trump-jonathan-haidt-social-media-polarization-europe-multiculturalism?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=entry&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
m3rc
The algorithms that govern things like Facebook feeds play a big part in
polarization. The best confirmation bias is literally never being able to see
information that disagress with your world view

